# at what age should you breed alpine goats



## bella1210 (Aug 7, 2010)

we are new to the goat game but plan on breeding our alpines when they are older at what age should you breed them an what time of year thanks


----------



## Mea (Aug 7, 2010)

bella1210 said:
			
		

> we are new to the goat game but plan on breeding our alpines when they are older at what age should you breed them an what time of year thanks


Alpines are usually "Seasonal Breeders"... meaning they usually cycle in heat late summer to early winter.

   Most, but  not all, breeders want the doelings to be at least 75 lbs before they are bred.

   I have bred them at that weight, in years past.  it meant making certain that Their nutritional needs were met..as well as the prospective kids.

    Pretty much..now i hold off breeding them until they are close to 18 months.  This..IMO... gives them a better chance to mature and grow.   

  We all tend to find what works for us... and that is what we do.


----------



## MidnightChickenLover (Aug 24, 2010)

Don't go with age, go with weight: 75-85lbs


----------

